
Hertz files for bankruptcy as the coronavirus pandemic crushes rental industry - paulpauper
https://www.businessinsider.com/hertz-filing-for-bankruptcy-as-early-as-this-weekend-report-2020-5
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279327)

